# Caribe And Baby Piraya



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Have had this Caribe for many years now....maybe 8 years. Recently purchased two baby Piraya. Pics of the current setup!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Love the babys. Been a wile since ive seen small piraya!


----------

